# Army Medical College.....Is It Good?



## arhamkhawaja (Mar 4, 2014)

hy...i wanted to know that is army medicl college is good?should i apply for that and what is its fee structure?plz help


----------



## RDX (Dec 9, 2012)

Keeping aside all the strictness, the college is excellent. Fee for the Nustian Cadets is around 1lac 13 per annum.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## arhamkhawaja (Mar 4, 2014)

thanks...can you tell me of it fee structure?what is the uniform?is there any thing like prade?and you went from nust or applied seperately?and what are the things that are good in it and what are the things you dont like?is there any harsh strictness?because if there is,i cant handle any strictness and m not goin to pply in this college....:?:?


----------



## RDX (Dec 9, 2012)

arhamkhawaja said:


> thanks...can you tell me of it fee structure?what is the uniform?is there any thing like prade?and you went from nust or applied seperately?and what are the things that are good in it and what are the things you dont like?is there any harsh strictness?because if there is,i cant handle any strictness and m not goin to pply in this college....:?:?


Nustians have to pay their fee after every 6 months. Which is around ±75k. 
In normal days uniform is mufti (white shirt, maroon college tie, grey trouser, maroon jersey) and khaaki occasionally. I'm a medical cadet, which have its own selection procedure. I liked the way of teaching, strong teacher-student bond, teachers (even of Brig. Rank) are always there to help you, scheduled study plan.
Strictness are like proper hair cut, proper uniform, no absentee without leave, must be present on batallion fall-in etc etc... Not following any of these will cost you minimum 500 Rs.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## arhamkhawaja (Mar 4, 2014)

ok....if i am not wrong you are talking aboutarmy medical college of nust?or there is another medical college as well.?and can you please tell me that is it affiliated with uhs or not....:red:


----------



## RDX (Dec 9, 2012)

Yup. I'm talking about AMC. It is affiliated with NUST...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Murtaza Farasat (Nov 3, 2013)

RDX does one has to clear ISSB to get into AMC as medical cadet ?


----------



## RDX (Dec 9, 2012)

Murtaza Farasat said:


> RDX does one has to clear ISSB to get into AMC as medical cadet ?


Nope!! Only initial tests then an interview and final medical. No ISSB is included in the selection procedure.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Murtaza Farasat (Nov 3, 2013)

Thank You


----------



## RDX (Dec 9, 2012)

Murtaza Farasat said:


> Thank You


Your welcome. If you want to know about the selection procedure of MCs in detail... Then read my thread... "Complete info. about......"

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## arhamkhawaja (Mar 4, 2014)

so....i basically want to know bout the the daily routine of urz....i mean to say that i am very afraid of harsh physical activities,which army make their students do....because i want to a doctor not an army guy....soplease tell me of the schedule of ur daily routine i the college...and is this affiliated with uhs and pmdc???


----------



## Murtaza Farasat (Nov 3, 2013)

AMC is affiliated with PM&DC and NUST . It is not affiliated with UHS.


----------



## Murtaza Farasat (Nov 3, 2013)

RDX what were your marks in FSC and matric?


----------



## osama0796 (Nov 26, 2014)

Is there wifi service in army medical college in hostels and can I take a laptop with me?


----------



## armymedical (Apr 14, 2016)

Speaking about Army Medical Reference and Training Manuals.


Contact us (727) 493-0744 (727) 475-1406 for more details.


----------

